# What Magnets for making wooden knife rack?



## BJE1 (Sep 2, 2014)

So I am going to make a magnetic knife rack. I want to counter sink the magnets into the back of the board so that there is a nice clean face for the knives to rest against. Wanted to know what magnets would be best for such an application. Any direction / advice on what to look for or where to get said magnets would be greatly appreciated.

Best,
Byron


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 2, 2014)

neodymium magnet are available in different strengths. I've bought some from KJmagnetics


----------



## BJE1 (Sep 2, 2014)

What strengths did you find to work best? Would like to narrow it down to one or two to try.


----------



## tim37 (Sep 2, 2014)

Try Lee Valley Tools (www.leevalley.com). They have all kinds of magnets.

Tim


----------



## Haburn (Sep 4, 2014)

This place as very good prices and I got mine there (Model# ND021-N48): http://www.magnet4less.com/index.php?cPath=11&osCsid=6df59a2e9836cc1d274c89c5f47034a9
This place has a nice tutorial on making a magnetic knife rack, but there magnet prices are much more expensive. https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=magnetic-knife-holder


----------



## codhll (Oct 25, 2014)

I do believe N52 neodymium magnets are the strongest grade currently available. Amazon has them. To build a magnetic knife rack, I'd use recessed ring magnets with a minimum of 6lbs pull each.

McMaster Carr has a wonderful, although very expensive, selection of ring magnets. I only post this link as it is a good place to look to get ideas of what magnetic material is commercially available and what pull force one should expect from a given volume of magnetic material.http://www.mcmaster.com/#ring-magnets/=uavb0x


----------



## Matus (Oct 25, 2014)

I have used something about N48 (there is not all that much difference between the classes), 10mm in diameter and 5mm thick. I have placed them from behind some 2mm from the front surface - and the rack is strong enough. I have used 2 rows of magnets with 10mm separation between the neighbouring magnets. You will find more details *here*


----------

